# Post your BEST 3 of November 2020!



## gk fotografie (Dec 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please join and show your BEST 3 photos of November 2020!


----------



## John Hunt (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 2, 2020)

.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2020)

Stay in your lane by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Rockport 2020 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 6, 2020)

funny farm


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 7, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Stay in your lane by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, #2 is really my style, will even work in B&W


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 7, 2020)

Pine Grosbeak by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Redpol by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Bald Eagle by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## mjcmt (Dec 7, 2020)

Lone Tree


 

Grasses and Lamp Post


 

Last Red Leaves of Autumn


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 11, 2020)

How about a little variety for November...


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 17, 2020)

@mountainjunkie ..... That 2nd pic is really great! 
View attachment 201178


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 19, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> @mountainjunkie ..... That 2nd pic is really great!
> View attachment 201178



Thank you!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 19, 2020)

Really excellent shots from November - must be a photogenic month.


----------



## markjwyatt (Dec 19, 2020)

Fires ravaged late October/early-November. I also got a new (old) camera- an Exakta Varex (VX, around 1956 vintage) with CZJ 50mm f2Biotar and a Meyer-Optik Gorlitz 50mm f2.8 Domiplan. I ran a couple of rolls through in November. I also started developing my own film after decades, and got some good results!




Tree on burnt hill by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Clock by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Old Truck, front by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------

